
TalentHunch – The First Week - peterwallhead
https://medium.com/@peterwallhead/talenthunch-the-first-week-2171113d6be4#.oqi9glrgd
======
peterwallhead
My latest startup, TalentHunch, relaunched one week ago. Here’s how it’s going
so far.

